# 1985 Burton Performer Elite 150



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys im very new here.. this is my first post on this forum haha so bare with me if this is not the right spot for this.

i have a 1985 Burton Performer Elite 150 and i am trying to find out what it is worth. I am not trying to sell it here cause im sure that is not allowed. i am just trying to find out what this board is worth.

here are some pictures:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll give you $20
:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

haha this board has been sitting in my room for... like 3 years haha never dared to ride it.. i looked at it the other day when i was home for thanksgiving break and wanted to figure out what it was really worth.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Classic Burton Performer

That person is selling it for $100 with bindings. Not sure if that is the actual value or not, but that's all I could find in 4 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

*Wrong year bud*

This is a board from 1986 not 1985. In 1985 the words "Performer Elite" were on the board and the "150" was not added until 1986. Also the the 1985 board did not have the notch out at the bottom of the board again it was a new feature in 1986.


----------



## laketown (Feb 25, 2017)

Do you still have this and are you interested in selling it?


----------

